# plastic



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Not sure but plastic has scared me for a long time. We'll get there someday but it's a long time coming.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

research plastics off gassing. lots of info out there.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Ron; If you mean plastic used for comb foundations practical beekeeping experience has shown that it has no effect on honey bees. If you mean plastic hive parts, most of the problems are because of the rapid transfer of heat/cold and warping of boxes, covers, bottom boards, etc.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm more concerned with disposal. I'm pretty tired of seeing non-degradable materials everywhere I go. What were we thinking when we put all this into mass production? I keep hearing how it's "recyclable" but the reality is that most of our plastics have a short recycle life before they stick around for a long, long time. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

There are hundreds of "plastic" so you would have to figure out what kind you have and then determine what it may be off gassing.


----------

